# Dr K*** Ay*** Contract details



## Gracie42 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am just wondering does anyone have contact details for Dr K*** A*** is he still at the Bea*** in Dublin.

Have not been able  to get his contact details, can you go direct to him.  Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## AprilShelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Gracie,
If you haven't received  K A s details just pm me and I will send them on to you.
Best Regards,
Michelle


----------



## Gracie42 (Sep 28, 2013)

not sure how to pm only second time to I am post still looking for contact details.

Thanks


----------

